# Godzilla II: Radioactive/Kaiju Boogaloo



## The Big G (Jul 27, 2014)

ALL ABOARD THE HYPE TRAIN!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 27, 2014)

Big G how's it hanging the triple OG


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 27, 2014)

Should have saved Ghidorah for the final movie
No Anguirus


----------



## The Big G (Jul 27, 2014)

Alas poor Anguirius 

And we all know they're saving Mecha-Godzilla for the 3rd film


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 27, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> Should have saved Ghidorah for the final movie
> No Anguirus



No save the final confrontation with someone who actually deserves it.

I said this before when I first saw the easter egg and i'll say it again: Nobody gives a shit about Mothra.

It looks like this one is a reboot of the "Ghidorah the Three Headed Dragon" movie


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 27, 2014)

i'm watching this , do they have it in snortable form


----------



## Tandaradei (Jul 27, 2014)

With 30% more Kaiju we might actually reach 15 minutes of monster screen time...


Overall interesting news but after the disappointing first movie I am not really hyped yet, at least not until I see footage of the new King Ghidorah. Also I have no idea how good Mothra and Rodan will translate into the serious new verse.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 27, 2014)

> No save the final confrontation with someone who actually deserves it.



Hence why Ghidorah should be saved for last because he deserves it


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 27, 2014)

mein negers


----------



## dream (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm pleased by this.  I just hope that the protagonists actually have some character to them.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 27, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> Hence why Ghidorah should be saved for last because he deserves it



Its cute you think that.



Tandaradei said:


> *With 30% more Kaiju we might actually reach 15 minutes of monster screen time...
> *
> 
> Overall interesting news but after the disappointing first movie I am not really hyped yet, at least not until I see footage of the new King Ghidorah. Also I have no idea how good Mothra and Rodan will translate into the serious new verse.



I like how you said that, clearly showing your lack of knowledge to any other Godzilla film.


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 27, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> I said this before when I first saw the easter egg and i'll say it again: Nobody gives a shit about Mothra.



I do


----------



## Pineapples (Jul 27, 2014)

Dream said:


> I just hope that the protagonists actually have some character to them.



This is one of my chief concerns as well. I'm fine with the Kaijus having limited screen time as long as they really shine in the time they are given, and that the protagonists are interesting. For the first film, I did not grow any attachments for Brody and his family.


----------



## Matariki (Jul 27, 2014)

Ghidorah


----------



## Platinum (Jul 27, 2014)

Mothra is love

Mothra is life


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 27, 2014)

Platinum said:


> Mothra is love
> 
> Mothra is life



Even though I prefer Megaguirus I can't wait to see how they'll finally show a really giant insect in a Hollywood movie since years


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 27, 2014)

And so the wait begins! I'm hyped as hell for this. Is there info on how long we will have to wait?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 27, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> Its cute you think that.
> 
> 
> 
> I like how you said that, clearly showing your lack of knowledge to any other Godzilla film.



Okay then smartass who should be final boss?


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 28, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> Okay then smartass who should be final boss?



How about someone who actually gave Godzilla a better fight than King Ghidorah ever did? Destoroyah, or hell any of the Mechagodzillas (SpaceGodzilla also gave him a hell of alot more trouble than KG ever did but i doubt Legendary will go that route). I personally would like Bagan to finally make an appearance Toho has always been building him up as Godzilla's most dangerous foe yet never introduced him.

Besides a monster who spends 90% of his screentime appearances being brainwashed doesn't really spell out FV.

King Ghidorah is to Godzilla what Lex Luthor is to Superman. They may be arch enemies but there are alot more dangerous people out there.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jul 28, 2014)

Gojira 2??!

George R.R. Martin must write the script.

And Sean Bean must be CGI'ed and use makeup to play every male character.


----------



## The Big G (Jul 28, 2014)

@Tanda

IMO you can give Rodan a similar origin to Godzilla, ancient predator who went into hibernation. 

Ghidorah and Mothra on the other hand...I'm curious to see how they imagine them...because their origins don't really fit into this universe very well. 

With Gareth directing the first SW spin off movie, we're not going to see this film till 2018 or winter 2017. Plenty of time to start working on  a script.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 28, 2014)

TittyNipple said:


> mein negers



mein square


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm just  glad they're remaking "Ghidorah, The Three-Headed Monster" that's without a doubt one of my favorites.


----------

